# Parking distance from exit door



## Inspector 102

At an E occupancy, is there a described distance that a vehicle has to be away from the exit door when parked. Local fire chief says 15 feet but can not produce code section. As building official, I have not been able to find any distance other than possibly 72 inch clear width for corridor but this is after exiting the building, not inside. Any help appreciated.


----------



## cda

Re: Parking distance from exit door

enough to open the door and get the people out.

Yea there is no distance in the code. I hate to see parking spots right outside an exit door.


----------



## Builder Bob

Re: Parking distance from exit door

Not sure about the 15 feet, but I would say at least 10 feet is required bu following the intent of the definitions of Chapter 10 for MOE.

EXIT DISCHARGE. That portion of a means of egress system

between the termination of an exit and a public way.

PUBLICWAY. A street, alley or other parcel of land open to the outside air leading to a street, that has been deeded, dedicated

or otherwise permanently appropriated to the public for public use and which has a clear width and height of not less

than 10 feet (3048 mm).

The definition states clear width and height - it does not state from the building, building materials, etc. A parked car located near the exit door may be an obstruction to the exit discharge is less than 10 feet.

OR

The fire chief has concerns about the ability to ladder the building. Depending upon the eave/roof height, will depend on how far from a building a ground ladder has to be placed for the (safe) proper climbing angle of about 70 degrees. - for instance, a 24 foot roof height will require approx. 9 feet for the foot of the ladder and add three feet for personnel to be able to move onto the ladder safely. this equates to about 12 feet for a 24 foot tall building.

The first answer is code based, second answer is common sense based.

Some times the term authority has jurisidiction interpretation is a rendering of ruled based plus common sense application.


----------



## brudgers

Re: Parking distance from exit door

The exit discharge need not be 10' wide.

The minimum size is based upon the required capacity.

See 1024.2 (IBC 2006).

To maintain a 44" minimum width, the wheelstop or curb should be about 80" from the door (44" + 36" max vehicle overhang).


----------



## JBI

Re: Parking distance from exit door

Adding to B Bob and brudgers posts (they beat me to 'submit')...

Once upon a time, in a land (not) far away... NYS used to require a minimum of 5' from the wall of a building to the nearest parking space (10' for type V). That said...

EXIT DISCHARGE. That portion of a means of egress system between the termination of an exit and a public way.

PUBLIC WAY. A street, alley or other parcel of land open to the outside air leading to a street, that has been deeded, dedicated or otherwise permanently appropriated to the public for public use and which has a clear width and height of not less than 10 feet (3048 mm).

Without digging through the codes, a minimum of the required 'egress width' (which will vary depending upon Occ Load served) until reaching a 'public way'. If a car is allowed to park in it, it is not a 'public way' as required for exiting.

Is your Fire Chief suggesting a 'fire lane'...

FIRE LANE. A road or other passageway developed to allow the passage of fire apparatus. A fire lane is not necessarily intended for vehicular traffic other than fire apparatus. [F]

If so, providing one is highly recommended. (Definitions are from the 2006 IBC)


----------



## Inspector 102

Re: Parking distance from exit door

Thanks for the comments. I agree that common sense should be applied but I think the chief has made it personal. The area is marked no parking, striped, but a vehicle still parks there. This is a fire lane established by the school and not as a result of code requirements from what I have been able to determine. The fire chief stated next time he parks there I will have it towed since it is closer than 15 feet from the exit door. I advised him he better make sure of that before he tows a Mercedes or be prepared for the repercussions. I will wait and laugh if he has it towed.


----------



## JBI

Re: Parking distance from exit door

If I remember correctly, parking in a fire lane is a violation of vehicle and traffic law. If it is a 'fire lane' and marked as such, it will likely be cited as failure to obey a traffic control device (comparable to running a 'stop' sign).  If the school has an agreement with the local Police Dept., a uniform traffic ticket could be issued every day the offending vehicle parks there.


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: Parking distance from exit door

According to Section 4604.7 of the 2009 IFC, "the maximum capacity required from any story of a building shall be maintained to the termination of the means of egress.  So, clear enough for the egress leading to it until you reach the public way.

You can use a 10 foot designation as being equivalent to the public way but technically what you need is . .  what you "need."


----------



## RJJ

Re: Parking distance from exit door

Is the parking lot considered a public way?


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Parking distance from exit door

10' and agree with JD, if designated as "Fire Lane" it's in the Police Dept. hands to enforce through the traffic code.  That's how it's handled in these parts.  Hope the FD has a specific ordinance to give them 15 feet from an exit door in Educational occupancies or else it's an obstruction of the FL in the traffic code.


----------



## brudgers

Re: Parking distance from exit door

Fire lane issue aside, once the discharge leads to an area that's 10' wide (or meets other code criteria) then it ends.

Until then, it only needs to be wide enough to provide the required egress width.

Around here, the public way does not have to be immediately outside the exit.


----------



## Mac

Re: Parking distance from exit door

Thankfully, NY added F1023.6 which wants a "direct and unobstructed access to a public way."

There are exceptions, for where direct access can't be provided, that allow a "safe dispersal area" that must meet 5 conditions, one of which is the dispersal area must be "at least 50 feet from the building"

If this situation was here, I'd say get 'em fifty feet away!


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: Parking distance from exit door

RJJ,

A parking lot is *NOT *considered a public way.  A public way is one that is controlled by the public entity - like a street, alley or parkland.

A 10 ft path would be good - and if there is a fire lane adjacent to the building, it's a moot point.  But, as long as the minimum width for that egress element is maintained - out the door, through the parking areas, out to the public way, that's all that's required.  We're only talking about egress here - not fire department access.


----------

